
Dark cloud computing - pj
http://news.idg.no/cw/art.cfm?id=36648918-1A64-67EA-E461198F86B38016
======
messel
I wonder what we can learn from "dark" cloud computing. Since their
development is unrestricted/without ownership I wonder how quickly their
frameworks adapt and evolve.

